# Best knots for braid ?



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

We've started to use braid on our pike rods & just wondered what type of knots work the best for tying the line on the reel, as well as onto leaders & swivels ?

Any input on what's worked best for you would be appreciated !

Tom


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I use some mono that is the same diameter as the braid as backing on the reel then connect the two lines with a uni to uni knot. Palomar works the best for everything else.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto MadMac plush the Trilene knot also works on braid.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Palomar for leaders/hooks and uni to uni not for line to line. The palomar is so fast to tie, and can't beat the strength


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you need a leader if you are using braid line for pike? I'm heading to Canada in 3 weeks for mainly pike, and I've always used mono plus a leader but hate the restriction on lure action with the leader... Have heard you may not need a leader if using braid, or even firewire? I would hate to lose a nice pike to those sharp teeth!!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

The berkley braid knot is really easy, and I'm batting 100% with it thus far (knock on wood). check out this website to see how to tie it - http://www.mdranglers.com/knots/knot-braid.htm


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

ncanitano said:


> Do you need a leader if you are using braid line for pike? I'm heading to Canada in 3 weeks for mainly pike, and I've always used mono plus a leader but hate the restriction on lure action with the leader... Have heard you may not need a leader if using braid, or even firewire? I would hate to lose a nice pike to those sharp teeth!!


We've still been using leaders. The larger Williams spoons we've been using cost about 9.00 each up there & losing several last year has me upgrading to braid which seems like a cost saving measure in the long run. I just wanted to find out the best knots for braid applications, as I'm used to using heavy mono & had no experience tying braided lines.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

ncanitano said:


> Do you need a leader if you are using braid line for pike? I'm heading to Canada in 3 weeks for mainly pike, and I've always used mono plus a leader but hate the restriction on lure action with the leader... Have heard you may not need a leader if using braid, or even firewire? I would hate to lose a nice pike to those sharp teeth!!


You DEFINITELY need a leader! Trust me! A few of my buddies tested this theory a few years back, and they got bit off on a number of fish.....and a few of them were actually smaller pike in the 24-26 inch range.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I use mono of the same diameter as the braid as backer on the reel then tie a uni knot to the 80 lb. braid I use. IMO the Palomar knot can't be beat for tying braid to a swivel, split ring or hook. As for leaders, you need at least 12" of steel or florocarbon leader for casting. I prefer floro and make my own. If trolling, I use 24" to 36" floro leaders. I tie a ballbearing swivel on one end of my leaders with a Palomar knot and a Rapala knot at the other with a heavy duty split ring in the loop. I no longer use snap swivels at the lure and have switched to heavy duty split rings because I have had snap swivels fail. The Rapala knot allows the split ring to turn easily when changing lures. I sleeve and crimp my tag ends. This way I have at least 80 lbs of strength from reel to lure.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Palomar and a dab of super glue if you are using braid.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

This is what I've always used and never had a break at this point....Its a Surgeon's loop at the end of the braid. slip the loop through the eye of the leader and run the other end of the leader through the loop. Very simple, double strength and easily removable from leader without cutting if you don't want. Simply the best IMO.









Any other application than this one, I use the Palomar knot. Thats its. Another good alternative to the UNI to UNI is the Albright - especially when tying lines of different type and diameters. Heres a cool site as well... http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html

Good Luck!

Oh, and I never use glue for any of the knots....some of the chemicals in glues will cause braids to become brittle or break down faster. If you tie a good quality knot, you shouldn't need any glue. The only thing I do on my braid ties is to burn the tag ends of the braid to prevent fraying.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, I don't use glue either. One thing I always do is get the line wet and then tie my knot and I be sure to tighten the knot very slowly. Never had an issue.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions & help........Heading out for the great white north at 6 am tomorrow.....I'll let everyone know how the various knots held up when we get back.

Fish on !

Fish_Heads


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Palomar for me. I love this knot, extremely strong knot. I pull it slowly and it's a knot you can tie when your hands are numb fishing in cold weather. yes, it's that easy!!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Braid to Mono/Fluoro - Uni to Uni knot

Palomar knot for everything else.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Guys are horkin tunas and albacore out of the ocean with:

http://www.netknots.com/html/san_diego_jam_knot.html

That or palomar for braid imo.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Guys are horkin tunas and albacore out of the ocean with:
> 
> http://www.netknots.com/html/san_diego_jam_knot.html
> 
> That or palomar for braid imo.



That's the first time I've seen the "San Diego Jam". It looks realyl easy to tie, yet strong as heck!


----------

